
Smart detectors set to monitor urban bat life - cmsefton
http://www3.imperial.ac.uk/newsandeventspggrp/imperialcollege/newssummary/news_28-6-2017-17-17-58
======
s3n1l3
nice try mi6...I mean batman...

